# Advice, tips and other helpful information?



## aricmichael (Nov 22, 2016)

Hi all, I have been reading and watching a lot of threads on here and found a lot of them to be very informative. That being said I am seeking advice, tips or guidance in my hunt to become an LEO. So far I have noticed a few things:

1. Mass is a difficult state to get onto any department 
2. I have noticed a lot of campus and reserve positions around the state require both a degree and some type of academy experience or time in the military
I am curious as to how one obtains academy experience without first being hired? Im guessing a non-civil service PC aids in that? If that is the case can anyone point me in the right direction? Not shy about getting my hands dirty but I would rather make productive use of my time and not waste it writing to PC's who would have no intention on replying or aiding me in my process. 

other than this is there any other advice or tips anyone can spare?


----------

